# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Top địa điểm học đàn Guitar giá rẻ, chất lượng nhất tại Hà Nội

## daynhac.vn

Bạn yêu thích tiếng *[replacer_a]* và mong muốn chơi được loại nhạc cụ "Quốc Dân" này
Bạn muốn phát triển khả năng âm nhạc của mình, tăng cảm thụ âm nhạc, hát hay hơn
Bạn muốn tự tin hơn, thể hiện mình trước đám đông
Bạn mong muốn giải tỏa căng thẳng mỗi ngày bằng tiếng guitar du dương
Định tự học nhạc cụ mà vừa khó vừa nản, bạn muốn từ bỏ? Đừng vội bỏ cuộc, thật ra không hẳn là khó với nản đâu và cũng không phải do bạn chưa đủ đam mê hay không có năng khiếu. Mà chỉ là bạn cần một người hướng dẫn nhiều kinh nghiệm giúp mình tiếp cận âm nhạc ở một khía cạnh dễ hiểu hơn, bớt lý thuyết hơn và định hướng cho mình. Nếu bạn đang tìm một người như vậy thì hãy đến ngay *Trung Tâm Âm nhạc Bình Minh*, cái tên đầu tiên mà toplist muốn nhắc đến trong danh sách này. 



Hiện nay các lớp *[replacer_a]* tại Trung Tâm Âm nhạc Bình Minh thu hút lượng học viên những người yêu đàn Guitar ở mọi độ tuổi, mọi nơi đến theo học.

Tại đây, đội ngũ giảng viên tham gia giảng dạy đều là những người tốt nghiệp từ các trường nhạc uy tín, có kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong việc dạy nhạc cùng với sự tận tình trong công việc, kèm cặp từng học viên trong suốt quá trình học tập. Với hệ thống phòng học được trang bị đầy đủ trang thiết bị cần thiết phục vụ theo chuẩn phòng học bộ GDĐT Việt Nam giúp học viên có 1 môi trường học tập thoải mái nhất.

Khi tham gia học tập tại Âm nhạc Bình Minh thì ngoài thời gian học tập tại lớp học trung tâm còn tổ chức các buổi ngoại khóa như cho học viên tìm hiểu thực tế tại xưởng đàn Guitar, giao lưu văn nghệ với các nghệ sĩ…giúp học viên có thêm những kiến thức thực tế bổ ích. Bên cạnh chất lượng giảng dạy luôn là yếu tố được đặt nên hàng đầu thì với mức học phí ưu đãi, cạnh tranh nhất trên thị trường sẽ giúp cho học viên được yên tâm tin tưởng khi tham gia học tập tại đây.

Đến với trung tâm Âm nhạc Bình Minh với đầy đủ các khóa học đàn guitar từ cơ bản đến nâng cao, khóa học guitar cấp tốc, khóa học cho người mới bắt đầu…giúp cho học viên dễ dàng lựa chọn được chương trình học phù hợp nhất với bản thân. Với phương pháp giảng dạy Guitar thực dụng và hiệu quả nhất, dựa trên nền tảng âm nhạc đương đại của thế giới, Trung Tâm Âm nhạc Bình Minh cam kết mang đến chất lượng giảng dạy tốt nhất, đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu học tập của học viên.


Là trung tâm đào tạo uy tín về âm nhạc tại Hà Nội, với phương pháp giảng dạy độc đáo, giáo trình mới nhất, được chọn lọc kỹ lưỡng cùng với đội ngũ giảng viên đến từ các trường âm nhạc hàng đầu, Trung Tâm Âm nhạc Bình Minh sẽ chắp cánh cho ước mơ của bạn trên con đường chinh phục âm nhạc.


MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:

*ABM Music School*
*- Cơ sở 1*: *Phòng 1809 Tòa nhà FLC số 265 Phố Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội*
- Điện thoại: *0902.129.138 / 0966.253.338*
- Mobile: *0902.008.999*
*- Cơ sở 2*: *Lô 7-E2 khu nhà ở Cầu Diễn, Từ Liêm - Hà Nội*
- Mobile: 0932.279.366 / 0902.008.999

----------

